# So easy even a caveman can do it !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Take a minute (that's all it takes) and send a message to all your state and federal representatives. Just fill out the information and click submit.

http://www.ruger.com/micros/advocacy/takeAction.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I see an average of 200 guys on this site everyday. ALL of them should fill this out and post " I did it"

( I did it)


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

Mine completed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That is the same thing I got from ruger in an email, I did it then replied with my letter to them.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I did it too. NRA has another one that is easy to send.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

done did it just now

where the next one

at first,by the title, i thought this was going to be about insurance or knapping lol


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Done, and posted on Facebook.



Weasel said:


> I did it too. NRA has another one that is easy to send.


Got a link for that one Weasel?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Already did it. Just got an auto reply e-mail from Pat Robert. Idiot politician still had my old address from over 5 years ago. I've voted many times since then and updated my address on everything when I moved into my house over 3 years ago. Can't fix stupid!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

It's done Don!


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

I filled it out, thanks for posting this. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Done, right on people.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's a bit disheartening that all the guys that come here and this is all we got !! No wonder the politicians vote the way they do, the only people they hear from are the anti's. I guess you 'll know who to blame when they come a knocking on your door.

Thanks Cheez ! I appreciate it !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don, this is exactly why this country is in the shape it is ! They sit back and think others will take care of it !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Point me to the next one


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I did it also.


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Did it.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Done!


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

It's a bit disheartening that all the guys that come here and this is all we got !! No wonder the politicians vote the way they do, the only people they hear from are the anti's. I guess you 'll know who to blame when they come a knocking on your door.

Thanks Cheez ! I appreciate it !..... I agree with you 110%. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have done it ! And I am getting people to join the NRA...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Go into any coffee shop no matter where you live and listen to all the politics and that the Gov. should do this or do that --- Ask any one of those fine people what they have done about correcting the problems --- answer --- A Blank Stare !!!


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Go into any coffee shop no matter where you live and listen to all the politics and that the Gov. should do this or do that --- Ask any one of those fine people what they have done about correcting the problems --- answer --- A Blank Stare !!!.... Yes, but does it really do any good to sign any of these? We all know that if they want something bad enough they will do anything to make it happen just my 2 cents!!! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have found this on Facebook. I'm going to look at them closer when I get out of school this afternoon.

https://m.facebook.com/nagrfb?fc=0&_rdr


----------



## vtflatlander1 (Sep 6, 2011)

It is done. Thanks for posting.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Mav3rick40 said:


> Go into any coffee shop no matter where you live and listen to all the politics and that the Gov. should do this or do that --- Ask any one of those fine people what they have done about correcting the problems --- answer --- A Blank Stare !!!.... Yes, but does it really do any good to sign any of these? We all know that if they want something bad enough they will do anything to make it happen just my 2 cents!!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Mav3rick40 said:


> Go into any coffee shop no matter where you live and listen to all the politics and that the Gov. should do this or do that --- Ask any one of those fine people what they have done about correcting the problems --- answer --- A Blank Stare !!!.... Yes, but does it really do any good to sign any of these? We all know that if they want something bad enough they will do anything to make it happen just my 2 cents!!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


My bad on that premature post.lol.................. But I think it does help some, I don't know to what degree, but if nothing else it gives me peace of mind that I did SOMETHING to fight for my cause.


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

My bad on that premature post.lol.................. But I think it does help some, I don't know to what degree, but if nothing else it gives me peace of mind that I did SOMETHING to fight for my cause.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2
Ok, just asking, I've signed every petition that has come across or that I have found on the net.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope you didn't think I was getting on you Mav, I sure wasn't. This is just one way we can fight this battle and I think we should. Thank you for fighting the fight!


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

I hope you didn't think I was getting on you Mav, I sure wasn't. This is just one way we can fight this battle and I think we should. Thank you for fighting the fight!..... No worries, I didn't take it that way. I was just asking if you/anybody thought it helps to sign all these petition. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sometimes I come across being a a$$ hole or so I've been told. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

how do I join the NRA? and how much does it cost?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't think that at all Mav. I have been a member so long they just send me the form, but if you go to NRA.com it will tell you how. As far as the price, it just depends on how many years you you wish to join for.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mav, google shooting USA and join NRA there. You will save $10 per yr.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

There you go Mav, thanks Ed!


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks PrairieWolf, HowlinRed and everybody else for the help.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Done and signed countless other letters. Thanks to all of you who have done so. If we don't get involved we have only ourselves and no one else to blame !


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Done and signed countless other letters. Thanks to all of you who have done so. If we don't get involved we have only ourselves and no one else to blame !...... Agree!!! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

NRA Membership is $35 a year... money well spent...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric, join through Shooting USA and its only $25


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

here's a pole rather or not Obama should pass his gun ban....

http://www.newsmax.com/surveys/GunControl/Should-Obama-Increase-Federal-Gun-Control-/id/64/kw/default?PROMO_CODE=11EE5-1


----------

